
Four (or Five) Reasons Why You Shouldn’t Use Google Chrome - buckpost
http://fourreasonswhy.com/2008/09/04/you-shouldnt-use-google-chrome/
======
bdotdub
what a dumb article. all of these are pseudo-reasons at best, as well as
picking on things that are because its in its early stages.

there are definitely more legitimate reasons why you shouldn't use Chrome, but
these aren't it

~~~
puns
Agreed — it's linkbait, and not a great one at that.

